# Hello from Seattle



## Linda-x (Aug 13, 2008)

I just want to introduce myself, and let you all know that I am a 'crossdresser/transgender person', and I love MAC makeup ! I am new to MAC this year, and love what it has done for me. The 'MAC artists are great, also. I only go to the Seattle FS in University Village. I was there last night with a TG girlfriend of mine for the 'Cult of Cherries' event. I had sooo much fun !Anyway, I love going out clubbing, shopping, and of course, makeovers! TTYL. 

Linda


----------



## glassy girl (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to the world of MAC i just found this site not to long ago either and im hooked. Can't wait to go to my cult of cherry event also have fun you will learn so much from all these talented girls and boys too.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## LeMacDiva (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!  Glad to have another person from Seattle on here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope to see you around the fourms!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## bellaconnie80 (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## makeupNdesign (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome!  Seattle in tha house!  Woot!


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the addiction!!


----------



## Linda-x (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome, and accepting me. It really means a lot. I'm getting made up right now, and using some contouring/highlight ideas I found here.

Ciao


----------



## melliquor (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

